# Wireless tether?



## nka (Jun 22, 2011)

Every time I start WifiTether the annoying Mobile Hot Spot application pops up, even with the apks disabled. I read through this tutorial from TeamBlackHat, but its pretty complicated: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1182940

Anyone have an easier solution so that I am able to tether wirelessly without having to pay for data that I'm already paying for?


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

It's actually not complicated. Just follow the instructions. And that's the only way.


----------



## roblav96 (Sep 29, 2011)

i must agree my first impression on the threads instructions seemed a bit complicated, but after reading comments and the instructions multiple times it actually wasnt quite hard at all. lol


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

has there been anything implemented to make this hack easier???


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

No. But it's very easy. Just follow the instructions. If you hit any snags post up and we'll get you through it.


----------

